# I'm going for it...



## Munzz (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi All

New here, I've been lifting for around 3 years now and I've decided I need to up my game and lay down a half decent bulking diet.

I'm 21, 5ft10' and weigh 86kg. I've done the usual shakes, eat a load of chicken, eggs, pasta e.t.c. which has piled on a fair bit of weight but I'm now looking to monitor exactly what I eat and when I eat.

Now, from reading on this forum and other webistes I've attempted to put together a day to day diet based on my stats and goals (weight, and muscle!).

0700-0720 100kg Scottish Oats + Semi skimmed milk + mixed fruits and BulkPowders whey protein + semi skimmed milk

1000-1020 Rice and chicken (Unknown weights, please advise)

1200-1300 Chilli/Tuna and Pasta/Chicken and Pasta/Curry/Spag bowl/Rice and Chicken/5x large Morrisons chicken thighs (Unknown weights, please advise)

1500-1520 Steak and chicken (Unknown weights, please advise)

1700-1710 Unknown pre-workout meal, please advise.

1930-2000 Whey protein + unknown meal

2100-2200 Unknown please advise (Cottage cheese?)

Now that's a rough sort of diet I've thrown together, I've probably got the wrong end of the stick so any advice is greatly appreciated. I will be logging all food and meals on the iPhone app which seems to be highly rated :thumb:

Any feedback, recommendations will be highly appreciated.


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Munzz said:


> Hi All
> 
> New here, I've been lifting for around 3 years now and I've decided I need to up my game and lay down a half decent bulking diet.
> 
> ...


Do you not think that's a little bit too much?


----------



## matthewplyon (Sep 23, 2011)

Is that wot u will be eating in a day or is that suggestions of wot three thing u can eat ????


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

must have a big blender lol


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

probably a cement mixer. Better call dynorod!!!!!!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

instead of asking what to advise, why not read the calorie packs on the foods and use fitday etc to calculate things...honestly, if you expect people to tell you the exact weights of nearly all foods, your never going to understand how to calculate marcos and properly adjust your diet to meet your goals....not saying this in a negative way


----------



## Munzz (Aug 16, 2010)

What an appalling first post that was!

I have gone back to the drawing board, read well over 100+ posts on various forums and I will post a more detailed diet plan ready for some critique.


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

Munzz said:


> What an appalling first post that was!
> 
> I have gone back to the drawing board, read well over 100+ posts on various forums and I will post a more detailed diet plan ready for some critique.


read well over 100 posts in two days? niiiice


----------



## Munzz (Aug 16, 2010)

ducky699 said:


> read well over 100 posts in two days? niiiice


This thread alone has 8 post's so it's nothing major within 2 days.


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi mate

I have adjusted to what I think might be a good start. Looking at your current weight and your goals in mind:

0700-0720 100kg Scottish Oats + Semi skimmed milk + mixed fruits and BulkPowders whey protein + semi skimmed milk

1000-1020 Rice and chicken (100g rice (raw weight), 150-200g chicken)

1200-1300 Chilli/Tuna and Pasta/Chicken and Pasta/Curry/Spag bowl/Rice and Chicken/5x large Morrisons chicken thighs (150g Proten source, 200g carbs source e.g 150g tuna and 200g pasta ect)

1500-1520 Steak and chicken (150g Steak and chk, get some carbs in their 100g pasta/rice)

1700-1710 this one is tricky and you may have to adjust. 70% of the energy should come from carbs (ideally low GI carbs). Next important is protein and min fat as that takes time to digest and although very useful not one for pre work outs -

1930-2000 Whey protein (I assuming this post workout - get some quick absorbing carbs in there, There has being a lot of research in this and you could argue either way with enough supports to back you up, but in my opinion and people I have worked with, it has shown that getting some quick absorbing carbs has shown improved growth and faster recovery (P.S this is totally though my own experience) - If your training then also get a meal an hour after POW shake (if you can stomach it)

2100-2200 - cottage cheese is fine but add some Fat (PN butter, nuts, EVOO ect)

P.S I notice you don't have much fat in this diet, Fat is needed and if used correctly can help reduce your total fat levels and help promote muscle growth.

This is just a rough guide, everyone is different so best way forward is to try for a couple of weeks and then adjust accordingly, to meet your goals.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

@khani3 cheers exactly what i would of posted but you saved me a whole lot of typing


----------



## Munzz (Aug 16, 2010)

Khani, what a superb post, thanks for the top advice.

Unfortunately I dislocated my knee this week so the training and diet has been put on hold until I'm fit enough to get back involved but I'll keep you updated with gains made.

Once again, thanks very much.


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

1010AD - Glad I could save you some time 

Munzz - That is very sad to hear, However don't let it prolong too long, Rather than taking this negatively use the time to look into a training plan and set yourself a reasonable goal. It's very important to have some kind of plan to go against.

Also when you ready start doing some light exercises on your chest and arms ect. Sometimes an injury can be used as an excuse to just take time off and then the weeks turn to months :whistling:

Good luck and yes keep us updated.


----------

